# Caixabank cliente premium ¿Qué opináis?



## micamor (22 Abr 2017)

Era cliente de La Caixa, salí corriendo por las comisiones, me fui a Barclay, con cero comisiones y devolución de recibos.
Ahora al Comprar Caixabank Barclay, estoy forzoso en CaixaBank.

LLeva un año sin pisa la oficina, me respetaban las condiciones. 
La semana pasada fui, tenía que renovar la tarjeta de coordenadas si o si.

Total, que me entero que soy cliente premium (Banca Premier) , con un asesor especial para mi, en una oficina de banca privada de la Caixa. A primera vista, mola.
Cero comisiones en todo, una atención de lujo.
Pero..........
Los bancos no son tus amigos, y tuve la sensación que quieran que invirtiera mi dinero en sus productos. y no sé, .....

Alguno de vosotros tiene Cuenta Premium o Banca Premier.


----------



## Barruno (23 Abr 2017)

Yo tambien era de esos y me han acabado metiendo comisiones que luego tengo que pedir me retrocedan... cosa que hacen pero como paso de estar pidiendo, la semana pasada cancelé cuenta tras 10 años en el barclays y luego caixa.
Tambien motivado por que moví la nómina y recibos a la 123 de Santander y lacaixa tenía qye mantenerla con una transferencia mensual...
Al final atpc y adios.

Una cuenta zombi menos


----------



## klon (24 Abr 2017)

yo tengo la cuenta premium esa con tarjetas de crédito gratis 24 transferencias y no se que mas. La de debito no, pero me suelen condonar la comision.

Tengo algo en fondos con ellos, la atención es buena, pero son muy pesados intentando colocar cosas. Con lo que mas insisten es con las "carteras de fondos" y con los planes de pensiones, pero con no hacer mucho caso es suficiente....


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (25 Abr 2017)

Por motivos en contra de mi voluntad, yo también estoy forzoso en Caixabank (entre otras entidades).

Y sí, soy cliente Premium, ya que tengo al hipoteca con ellos. 0 comisiones y buena atención, no me quejo.

Pero lo mejor de todo es sin duda el hecho de tener sucursal al lado de casa, por si algún día tengo que prenderle fuego con todos ellos dentro ::


----------



## micamor (25 Abr 2017)

Gracias. Ya soy cliente de pleno derecho.
Me supongo que el truco es ir lo menos posible a la entidad. Hoy ya han intentado colocarme, un plan de pensiones, un PIA, uff, le he dicho, que me tengo que meditas mucho. Al margen de esto.

Bien, todo gratis. Mientras siga así, me supongo que no hay ninguno problema.
Las Visa oro llevan seguro de viajes incluido. Eso ya es un plus, y creo que no tienen comisión si sacas en el extranjero.

Sigo teniendo cuentas en:
ING, sabadell (cuenta expansión), activobank, BBVA (antes uno-e, ahora online sin comisiones), así que no me toquen mucho las narices que me voy.

Me he dado de baja en:
Santander, antes isantander, antes ibanesto (empecé con ibanesto). Uff, una odisea para darme de baja. A estos ya le he puesto las cruces.


----------



## klon (25 Abr 2017)

micamor dijo:


> Gracias. Ya soy cliente de pleno derecho.
> Me supongo que el truco es ir lo menos posible a la entidad. Hoy ya han intentado colocarme, un plan de pensiones, un PIA, uff, le he dicho, que me tengo que meditas mucho. Al margen de esto.
> 
> Bien, todo gratis. Mientras siga así, me supongo que no hay ninguno problema.
> Las Visa oro llevan seguro de viajes incluido. Eso ya es un plus, y creo que no tienen comisión si sacas en el extranjero.



Si son un poco pesados, Pero entiendo también que su trabajo es camelar.
Yo al decirle que cuando quisiera algo me aceriaria casi no me molestan.

Y si con las oro sacas en el extranjero sin comisiones. Yo las utilice en asia y sin problemas.


----------

